# Now where did I put that ice scraper



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I feel your pain. Mine is not quit that bad but this is killing me. We have limbs breaking knocking out power. I just wish it would get warm.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

o crap---and i 'm going nuts with all this snow


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

My truck didn't look as bad, but it did take two minutes to get in it.
And a half hour of running and scraping to clear the windows.

I saw a posting today on craig's for free snow to a good home


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

And from southern Indiana:
Ice Storm 09 pictures by Namnori - Photobucket
That's about 6" of fresh snow over close to an inch of ice. We have power again, at least until the next transformer explodes, or a tree takes out a line. Sounds like Saturday night in Bagdad with all the popping and cracking.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We didn't get it quite so bad. About an inch or so of snow then a half inch of sleet, topped with a little freezing rain. Our street could be used as an ice rink this morning.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

These are the times I appreciate being stationed in Arizona.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ice scraper? I think more like a blowtorch


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey jdubbya, when did you move to Switzerland?

http://www.skyandsummit.com/Glacegeneve/index.html

Cold weather, wind and a lake can combine for some amazing pictures.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I was cussing our ice this morning, but it's a mere fraction of what you got. It's still enough that the doctor I work for canceled the patients for today, so I get to stay home. Free Day!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Hey jdubbya, when did you move to Switzerland?
> 
> http://www.skyandsummit.com/Glacegeneve/index.html
> 
> Cold weather, wind and a lake can combine for some amazing pictures.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Hey jdubbya, when did you move to Switzerland?
> 
> http://www.skyandsummit.com/Glacegeneve/index.html
> 
> Cold weather, wind and a lake can combine for some amazing pictures.


Pretty wild, eh? I get cold just looking at those
We don't have the ice but are buried under more than two feet of snow at the moment. Getting old


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

That's why my car has a remote start! 

Scott


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think that much ice might damage the springs or shocks of some small cars.


----------

